# Animal Blessing in Athens



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

*There may be an animal blessing in Athens (in English) if there any animal lovers here who would be interested to attend it.... there was a very lovely one about 2 years ago... let me know if you would like to attend (with dog, or other in crate) as this would be incentive!
This would be in early October, around St Francis day.*


----------

